# Huge parcel arrived today!!



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

From zoo plus!!

New hammys new home 
Cat tree for the bunnies
AAAAANNNDDDDDDD....all of this!!










Hmm doesnt look a lot really but its made me happy lol

Also got these...









But they're the wrong size...far too big for little hammys, they're ratty size  so gonna have to sell them on 

Still got a big hammy burrow castle, a wonder wheel, a bulk of naturediet for the dogs and free cat crinckle tunnel and a lint brush coming in another parcel soon 

And the rabbits are going to get the big empty boxes in their shed stuffed with hay 

Gonna go put the new cage together in the hamsters room now


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't you send the Sputniks back to Zooplus they are pretty good with returns from what I hear?!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Can't you send the Sputniks back to Zooplus they are pretty good with returns from what I hear?!


Yes I didnt think of that actually. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks great, you thought of any names yet?
I've been calling her muffin but I'm sure you'll pick a great name


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Looks great, you thought of any names yet?
> I've been calling her muffin but I'm sure you'll pick a great name


I thought Id call her something like Verity....
But not 100% yet, gonna have a think and choose something nice


----------

